# Scare tactics



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody been watching the new scare tactics on Sci-fi. I am addicted. The funniest one Ive seen is the rat monster. That was hilarious. Anyone seen it? I was wrong, its on wednesdays.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We've been watching it and laughing are arses off

Really liked the one in the gas chamber where the guy's violent urges were supposedly controlled by medication. Even after the guy found out it was all a joke he was still shaking.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have not seen the new one, but I remember the old one, it was great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like the old one better so far


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Ive seen 2 of the episodes..LMAO

the little guy is too much


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, the little dude is awesome!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Tyler said:


> Yeah, the little dude is awesome!!!


I want one for my haunt:smilevil:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

:yeah, really


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That show is great. I never watched it until this season. Now I dont miss it. I think the little rat guy is the funniest so far.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to agree, that rat one was hilarious. Between the little rat guy, and the way the victim acted in that one it was perfect. He was so friggin' scared!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

so i saw the first 3 and loved it again! Just for ur info the rat one is from the old one and was just put into a best of episode but man that guy freaked!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I have that episode DVRed and keep on watching. Seeing a grown man freak out completely by a little guy in a rat costume NEVER GETS OLD!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok i liked the devil baby


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

pyro said:


> ok i liked the devil baby


that was probably the best and creepiest one of the new episodes


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to agree, that one was really creepy.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I love the one that just aired recently where the little girl walks beside the car and says you are going to die, then all the children surround the car. Now that would freak me out.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thegothicprincess said:


> I love the one that just aired recently where the little girl walks beside the car and says you are going to die, then all the children surround the car. Now that would freak me out.


yeah it keeps getting better and better! The doll one was creepy too!

The new pattern seems to be new episode, than a best of episode featuring old scare tactics episodes. Every wednesday has been something new and awesome old ones


----------

